# CC Offers HD DVD Player Trade-in



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Unadvertised Circuit City deal to take HD DVD players in trade for BR Box,
but offer doesn't extend to HD DVD discs*

If you bought an HD DVD player from Circuit in the last three months,
you can return it for trade-in toward the purchase of a new Blu-ray
player -or- you can exchange the player for a Circuit City gift card.

CC isn't publicizing the offer, so you will have to ask for it, and this
isn't a one-for-one trade -- customers will have to pay the difference
between their HD DVD box and a new Blu-ray device, which could
end up being as much as a few hundred dollars. Also, the trade-in
deal doesn't extend to HD DVD discs, just the hardware.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks Nick.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Just heard today that BB is offering a $50 gift certificate for return of 
HD DVD players and accessories. No details as of yet.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Nick said:


> Just heard today that BB is offering a $50 gift certificate for return of
> HD DVD players and accessories. No details as of yet.


Don't even have to return it...
http://www.itworld.com/Tech/5051/best-buy-hd-dvd-080320/


----------

